# CPC looking for part-time/casual remote outpatient coding position.



## cswaney (Jul 30, 2012)

I am looking for a part-time/casual remote coding position with flexible hours during the week/weekend. I am looking to make some extra cash. I have 6 years experience in outpatient coding. Please contact me at 724-797-1287 if you are interested. Resume is available upon request. Thank you, Christine Minkus, CPC


----------



## Jdoles (Aug 13, 2012)

*In what Area?*

I'm a recruiter and we need auditors. What state do you live in?


----------



## cswaney (Aug 15, 2012)

I live in Pennsylvania.


----------

